# Abdominal slings



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Been looking at getting pair of these abb slings,

Anyone used them?

Any recommendations?

Do you have much weight/stress on shoulders?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Like this

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=ab%20sling&oq=ab%20sling&gs_l=youtube-reduced.3..0l4.1495.6418.0.9977.8.6.0.2.2.0.110.550.4j2.6.0....0...1ac.1.23.youtube-reduced..0.8.578.4c4g58Bgk0Y#/watch?v=-0-dNLs8_Ig


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

No one ever used one?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

whats the difference with just hanging leg raises ?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> whats the difference with just hanging leg raises ?


Hurts my shoulder, trying to rehab it so dont want to agrivate it.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mygym said:


> Hurts my shoulder, trying to rehab it so dont want to agrivate it.


ive never used them so not sure how much stress they'd put on your shoulders. they doo look quite comfortable though :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> ive never used them so not sure how much stress they'd put on your shoulders. they doo look quite comfortable though :thumbup1:


Around £20 so may try some, dont train abbs much so this may give me a kick


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

There's still gonna be stress on your shoulder. Just pick another exercise where you're not hanging!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mygym said:


> Around £20 so may try some, dont train abbs much so this may give me a kick


I sometimes do weighted crunches on the mrs' swiss ball, they seem pretty good when I can be bothered to do them :whistling:


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I own a pair of Body-Solid "Gut Blaster" ab slings. Very heavy duty and very comfortable. I hang them off my pull-up bar, and haven't experienced any shoulder issues either whilst or after using them. Highly recommended piece of kit, and are great to use after a day of heavy spinal compression.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dark Prowler said:



> I own a pair of Body-Solid "Gut Blaster" ab slings. Very heavy duty and very comfortable. I hang them off my pull-up bar, and haven't experienced any shoulder issues either whilst or after using them. Anyway, highly recommended piece of kit, and are great to use after a day of heavy spinal compression.


Nice one, there bit pricey for me! Think i may get some off amazon lol


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

mygym said:


> Nice one, there bit pricey for me! Think i may get some off amazon lol


What, you don't need the 10,000lb weight capacity??? :tongue:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got some but found them pretty uncomfortable on the shoulders. Got one of these instead and bolted it to the garage wall - much more comfortable to use and dual purpose. About £30 on eBay:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Dark Prowler said:


> What, you don't need the 10,000lb weight capacity??? :tongue:


Not any more lost 60lbs!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I got some but found them pretty uncomfortable on the shoulders. Got one of these instead and bolted it to the garage wall - much more comfortable to use and dual purpose. About £30 on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 134171


Looks nice. Good back support to eliminate swaying, allowing you to really hit your abs. Ab slings require the user to employ a lot more control, which sometimes doesn't allow you to exercise as much attention into your abdominals as you could.



mygym said:


> Not any more lost 60lbs!


Very cool, dude. I was referring more to the totally unnecessary weight capacity of the Body-Solid Gut Blaster. I mean, sure, you can tell people; "My ab slings have a 10,000lb weight capacity!", but then they're just going to wonder "What the hell do you need a 10,000lb weight capacity for?!", to which there is very rarely a rational retort.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> I got some but found them pretty uncomfortable on the shoulders. Got one of these instead and bolted it to the garage wall - much more comfortable to use and dual purpose. About £30 on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 134171


Used to have one of these on a dipping stand, had to go due to lack of room when I bought a cage.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Update

Had the RDX ab sling for my birthday, used today after my leg workout (yes on my birthday!) And yes very good comfortable works a treat!


----------

